# St Jerome's Creek off Buzz's Marina (Oct 16) – Striper were ready



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I fished St Jerome's Creek (Mid-Chesapeake Bay), MD on Oct 16, 2010 when the Small Craft warning was issued in the Bay. The place was well protected from the strong wind and striper were there. But I had the worst hangover due to drinking the night before the fishing. I barely fished and came back when striper were biting. I thought I never drink again. Well at least not the night before fishing.

My video fishing log below:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TxHkDECniA&playnext=1&videos=OZzT6v3BhqA&feature=mfu_in_order

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Soju?


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I feel you on the next day hangover and fishing trip. I tell my self every-time it wont happen again and i still wind up doing it once a year :redface:

I went there for the first time on Sunday. It was slow but i was able to explore allot of the water. I will def be back there again. I left the inlet at 7:00 pm. I would have been lost on the way back if i didn't have a GPS  Its dark out in that creek at night.

That must have been a long paddle back from the inlet when you feel that bad.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Soju?


Vodka.
Oneday teach me how to catch all kinds of fish you caught.

joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Soju?


Soju and OJ mmmmmmm


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Soju and OJ mmmmmmm


What's OJ?

BTW, Soju I used to drink when I was young came with a whole lot more alcohol than modern day Soju. And I remember in the last spring, you went back to the Buckroe Beach because of the hangover. Now I know the pain and suffering you had that day.

Joe


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

I feel like soju + Monster tonight. Too bad that it's only Tuesday.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> What's OJ?
> 
> BTW, Soju I used to drink when I was young came with a whole lot more alcohol than modern day Soju. And I remember in the last spring, you went back to the Buckroe Beach because of the hangover. Now I know the pain and suffering you had that day.
> 
> Joe


orange juice
yeah that day I almost :--|


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

ComeOnFish said:


> Vodka.
> Oneday teach me how to catch all kinds of fish you caught.
> 
> joe


I'm going to be taking a break soon when my second baby is born. But I'll definitely keep you in mind. Also, PM sent.


----------



## elduderino (Feb 25, 2010)

fi5033 said:


> I feel like soju + Monster tonight. Too bad that it's only Tuesday.



So when did it ever matter to you which day of the week it was before you broke out the soju?!? LOL

:beer:


----------

